# Cannabutter Question..Can You Use A Pressure Cooker?



## BigBudE (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello All,
I have a quick question about cannabutter. Ive made a few kick ass batches just using the water and butter method and that works fine and using a crock pot works great too..but has anyone tried using a pressure cooker? I wouldnt mind trying it out as long as someone else has done it and had success doing it.
Any Ideas?
BigBudE


----------



## mattman (Jun 4, 2011)

the best batch of butter i ever made... I took a large pot filled it half way with water. I then took my grounded up goodness and put it in a Mason jar and added 1lb butter. I put the pot on the stove and then put the glass jar on top of a wire screen inside the pot (so that the glass didnt touch the hot metal directly), i let the pot come to a rolling boil for 20 minutes and then turned it down to a simmer and let it sit for 6 hours.. 3 brownies the size of golfballs were consumed ... my friend said it was simliar to a bad shroom trip, but i heavily enjoyed it.

sorry i know its off topic, but why the heck would you even want to go through the trouble of using a pressure cooker when there are simpler methods to make the exact same product.


----------



## BigBudE (Jun 4, 2011)

Its not of the topic.
The whole pressur cooker idea is that it would take way way less time becouse of the pressure put on the green and butter. I figured it might be alot quicker and get more of the thc out and into the butter. Well that and I already have a pressure cooker so it wouldnt be any trouble at all. If I had to buy a pressure cooker for this there would be no way id try it.
The most recent time i made some i used a few cups of water and a few sticks of butter and put the butter in the water, let it boil for a min then lowred the temp to a simmer then added around 1 1/2-2 oz of suped lemon haze. I let it simmer around 14 hours then let it cool off and put it in the fridge. When cooled the cannabutter is on top and the water is on the bottom. 
It was the strongest batch ive ever made. I made brownies and a little 1 inch square was enough to knock your dick in the dirt for all day and still have a happy feeling the next day.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe the high temps would vaporizer the good stuff, you still need the butter.


----------



## mattman (Jun 4, 2011)

if you keep the water out of the butter it eliminates the reason to let it sit in a fridge, you can use it right after you make it, therefore saving time.


----------



## andygries (Jun 5, 2011)

> A PSI reading of 5 generally indicates a current temperature of approximately 220 to 228 degrees Fahrenheit within your pressure cooker. A PSI reading of 10 indicates an internal temperature of about 235 to 240 degrees Fahrenheit. A PSI reading of 15 indicates an approximate internal temperature of 250 degrees Fahrenheit. http://www.ehow.com/how_7842565_pressure-cooker-right-temperature.html#ixzz1ORSAmJZh


If the liquid inside isn't stagnant, and you have a pressure cooker that can stay around 5psi, it sounds like it might work.


----------



## playplay (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a fantastic idea and one that I have been putting a lot of research and thought into. Pressure cookers are very popular amongst healthy eaters for cooking because they retain all the vitamins in meats, vegetables and ect. so why would it be any different for cannabis? Isn't Pot just a plant like any other? 

Benefits:
No smell
faster cook time 
zero losses 


I have read comments by naysayers on other forums: people say it will burn the THC or dilute it because Pressure cookers get too hot but I haven't read a post by anybody that has actually tried it. Those comments are informative and may have some validity to them but they seriously lack any understanding of the physics behind how a pressure cooker works. 

I would like to approach this topic from a purely scientific point of view (no experience yet). By raising the pressure of a liquid you raise the boiling temperature of that liquid... If you need proof of this learn how the pressure in your car radiator controls the boiling temperature of antifreeze or how an air conditioner works, it's Bernoulli's principle. 

The THC is in a liquid form (oil) when it enters the butter so why wouldn't it exhibit the same properties? My guess is that the THC will no longer vaporize 225 (or whatever temp causes it to vaporize). Instead it will vaporize at a much higher temp as does water and every other liquid on earth. THC may be magical but I doubt it escapes the laws of physics. 

Furthermore, it shouldn't matter if it does vaporize! It is in a sealed unit, it would only condense again when cooled. Simple chemistry says that it would condense back into a liquid form and be attracted to the butter: polar vs. non-polar chemical compounds, THC and fat are both Non-polar therefore they are attracted to each other. If vaporization does occur, according to this theory, it may in fact increase the potency.

Also, if you want to play it safe and odor while cooking is your concern; you can still have the benefits of no odor and cook your bud in a pressure cooker. A pressure cooker (stove top type) can be used without any risk of vaporizing THC. You just have to make sure you don't turn it up. Pressure cookers are capable of heating there contents to a higher temperature but you are in control of the amount of heat it gets. An IR thermometer can be aimed at the side of the pot to me sure you remain at your desired temperature. If odor is your only concern just don't turn up the heat. A pressure cooker will not blow off any steam if the temp is kept low (because it won't build enough pressure to open the valve). 

Please, somebody tell me if I am missing something here. I think this will work famously but I am wondering if it is too good to be true.... maybe I am wrong about something here.


----------



## Billdo024 (Nov 27, 2011)

playplay said:


> This is a fantastic idea and one that I have been putting a lot of research and thought into. Pressure cookers are very popular amongst healthy eaters for cooking because they retain all the vitamins in meats, vegetables and ect. so why would it be any different for cannabis? Isn't Pot just a plant like any other?
> 
> Benefits:
> No smell
> ...


I think you are right, I use a pressure coooker for canning all the time and ya i think you are onto somthing. maybe process it just like you are canning other foods?


----------



## Qrious (Jan 21, 2014)

BigBudE said:


> Hello All,
> I have a quick question about cannabutter. Ive made a few kick ass batches just using the water and butter method and that works fine and using a crock pot works great too..but has anyone tried using a pressure cooker? I wouldnt mind trying it out as long as someone else has done it and had success doing it.
> Any Ideas?
> BigBudE


I found this thread from a few years back, but it seems to end before anybody tried the pressure cooker. Can anybody share your experience with this method?

I have never made cannabutter, but I would like to try my own variation of the method, unless anyone points out problems with it. I was thinking of cooking the bud in a pressure cooker with just water and letting the pressure extract the chemical goodness into the water. Straining this water would be less messy than straining a mixture with butter or oil. I would mix the strained water with coconut oil and let the mixture cool and separate.

Somebody suggested cooking with butter alone, without water. I am afraid the pressure cooker would raise the temperature of the fat too high for safety, so that is another reason for cooking in water. I am even afraid of using equal parts of water and fat in a pressure cooker, but of course I haven't tried it.

Who has done it? Please help!


----------



## BudThaiDo (Feb 5, 2014)

Anybody tried it yet???


----------



## underpressurepdx (Apr 9, 2014)

I use a pressure canner for butter, oil, glycerine and alcohol tinctures. It's ridiculously fast, potent, and odor free. I will never use any other method again.


----------



## fumble (Apr 9, 2014)

The THC will not extract into water. You need a form of fat...butter oil, etc.



Qrious said:


> I found this thread from a few years back, but it seems to end before anybody tried the pressure cooker. Can anybody share your experience with this method?
> 
> I have never made cannabutter, but I would like to try my own variation of the method, unless anyone points out problems with it. I was thinking of cooking the bud in a pressure cooker with just water and letting the pressure extract the chemical goodness into the water. Straining this water would be less messy than straining a mixture with butter or oil. I would mix the strained water with coconut oil and let the mixture cool and separate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freddyboi (Apr 25, 2014)

fumble said:


> The THC will not extract into water. You need a form of fat...butter oil, etc.


 You need to put the butter and weed into a canning jar and not just into the pressure cooker then cook it at a 10lb's pressure - not below- for 90 minutes. This way you can store it at room temp. for up to a year, make sure you follow the correct canning procedure. Don't let the pressure ever go under 10lbs ( at sea level ) and once the 90 minutes is up just turn the heat off and leave the cooker alone until it has returned to room temp. VERY IMPORTANT -don't release the pressure until the cooker has returned to room heat, if you do release the pressure straight after cooking the contents of your jar will release into the cooker and you will get lots of smell going on ( trust me I know). You need to use good head don't bother with leaves and stalks but if you have had success with leaf material let me know. IMPORTANT - you need to have a pressure cooker with an accurate pressure gauge.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 27, 2014)

won't give quality....


----------



## Questionablesources (Jun 19, 2014)

Freddyboi said:


> You need to put the butter and weed into a canning jar and not just into the pressure cooker then cook it at a 10lb's pressure - not below- for 90 minutes. This way you can store it at room temp. for up to a year, make sure you follow the correct canning procedure. Don't let the pressure ever go under 10lbs ( at sea level ) and once the 90 minutes is up just turn the heat off and leave the cooker alone until it has returned to room temp. VERY IMPORTANT -don't release the pressure until the cooker has returned to room heat, if you do release the pressure straight after cooking the contents of your jar will release into the cooker and you will get lots of smell going on ( trust me I know). You need to use good head don't bother with leaves and stalks but if you have had success with leaf material let me know. IMPORTANT - you need to have a pressure cooker with an accurate pressure gauge.


Are you putting the canning jar in the pressure cooker with the lid and seal on or is the jar open? I'm excited to try this, it makes perfect sense !


----------



## TryN (Jun 20, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> won't give quality....


Can you explain why please? The chemistry/physics works and make sense. Why would the quality lessen? Is there something between the "lab shit" and real world that I am missing?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2014)

"The chemistry/physics works and make sense"

Not at all actually..
Anyone who spends time in c&e should find this counterintuitive

We would never suggest anything of the sort
Speed is bad, heat is bad, pyrolisis of terps is bad, the added pressure is bad, the method of decarbing and extracting is bad etc etc

Most often doubling boiling an extract of your choice, watching it decarb, then saturating a carrier, is the method recommended


What Freddy said right before my post exemplified all that is bad here....also btw this wouldn't last a year..well I guess it depends what compounds your after


----------



## TryN (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok ... Missed the speed issue. Makes sense now thanks.

Actually, more makes sense now ... I know how to pressure cook as I can make jellies and jams ... Not sure why someone would put an uncapped jar into a pressure cooker.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 20, 2014)

But its so much more, the added pressure exponentially destroys our beloved product. And at much lower temps
Especially if their is water in there too
I mean the whole idea of a pressure cooker makes no sense, the faster you decarb and at higher temps (increased pressure is the same thing) the more things break down.


----------



## TryN (Jun 20, 2014)

Makes total sense. ... And i never add water.


----------



## FatBoss (Nov 11, 2015)

When you make canna-butter or coconut oil the most important thing is that you keep the Temp under 360 DEG Fahrenheit. 
First established the potency.
1 oz of bud will have about 15-25% THC 
shake has about 1/4 of the THC as the bud
Kief has about 40-50% more THC than bud
Wax has about 40-60-% THC
Oil is about 70-80% THC

Sooo..... 1 oz of bud is equal to....
4 oz shake or trim(OK to grind for better absorption) or
1/2 oz kief or wax (14grams) or
1/4 oz of oil (7 grams)

Use these as a base and self medicate based on your consumption. Always start low and add more as you feel comfortable. ***if using wax kief or oil you do not need to use water. Simply simmer for 2hrs into the butter or coconut oil.***

Weighed cannabis material.
2 Large pots
1pound butter
Cheese cloth or clean cloth to strain.
Potatoe masher

Fill pot half full with water add plant material and butter. Bring to boil then reduce heat to simmer. Simmer for 6 hrs every 30 min mash material to help masticate the tricomes. Do not boil as this will burn the butter. Leave top off of the pot this will help out gas the chlorophyll from the plant material and reduce that taste in the butter. If needed you can add more water over time, just be sure to not let all the water boil out. Remove from heat and let cool. Once cool then strain the plant material through the cloth into the second pot. Squeeze out any remaining oil from the plant material. If you like you may heat more water and pour it through the plant material again to extract more oil. Place the pot into the fridge and let sit for 3 hrs or until the butter hardens. Remove the butter from the pot and place into a separate container. If you like you can reheat the butter and pore into cupcake tins for pre measured amounts.

When cooking with cannabis you heat the material first to decarboxilate the cannabis. That is just removing the carbon molecule. ***Do not cook above 350 f ***
At 360-365 cannabis begins to vaporize and thats where you will burn off the THC if your to hot and waste all your time. Since a pressure cooker will only heat the water to 212 f then it should only speed up the decarbonization process. The lower the Temp then the longer you need to decarboxilate to achieve maximum potency. The pressure cooker should take a 6 hr simmer and reduce it to 2 hrs. Just have to play with it and see.

I have taken courses at Oakstetdam University, and I run fatbossholistic.com a medical cannabis delivery service in California. If you have any questions or want a recipie for cooking with cannabis just ask. Glad to help. [email protected]
Also on YouTube at FatBossHolistic


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 11, 2015)

This thread has made me rethink making cannabudder for clean reasons. I can find wide mouth mason jars and do this all day long at a slow boil. Makes the clean up easier, I got a tea ball that's a mesh ball you could put about a quarter to a half ounce of pot in. Would probably make concentrates a breeze to infuse because it could filter out plant matter or make it easier to do if you combined it with pot. Anyone try this?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 13, 2015)

concentrates wont have plant matter...except sieved hash that hasnt been pressed. the cannabinoids will induce apoptosis and destroy plant tissue.


the dissolution rate is crap with your tea ball method and the inside will have large amounts of cannabinoids on the leaves.

you really shouldnt use heat and such a terrible sopvent as a fat to extract


sigh...fatboss i give you an F, go back to oaksterdam or better yet a real university and learn some chemistry


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 13, 2015)

FatBoss said:


> When you make canna-butter or coconut oil the most important thing is that you keep the Temp under 360 DEG Fahrenheit.
> First established the potency.
> 1 oz of bud will have about 15-25% THC
> shake has about 1/4 of the THC as the bud
> ...


I'm going to agree with QuisoKing, you really need to set up your terms better to coincide with the "science" you speak of. Sounds like I'm taking lessons from a Sally Mae Home Maker....


----------



## GammaBaba (Sep 4, 2016)

Okay. I don't have a specific recipe. But here we go. I have cooked my canna butter/canna coconut oil in a pressure cooker, but I did it a bit different. I always seem to have a little bit of bud that needs to go a longer way. So, find a small recipe that you like. Put it in the canning jar, put as much water in the jar as the oil. The jar size depends on the size of your pressure cooker and the size jar it will handle. So sterilize your jars, just like if you were canning. Have canning flats and rings on hand. put cannabis, decarbed if you want--everybody has their own take on this, in the jar with your chosen oil and water until jar is about 2/3 full. You don't want the liquids to bubble and overflow, because it will be oil leaving the jar.. put on a lid and a ring. Don't crank the ring down terribly hard, just until there is resistance. put in the pressure cooker, add water until it is at the right water line - this will be in your user manual for your pressure cooker. Check your pressure cooker lid holes, make sure they are not clogged. Check your pressure cooker gasket, make sure it is okay. Put the lid on the pressure cooker, crank it down securely. Turn on the burner, at least midway, until the pressure cooker starts to hiss and the weight starts to jiggle; turn down heat to just maintain the jiggle. Start timing. I pressure for about 45 minutes, some go to 90 minutes. Just make sure that you put enough water in at the beginning to get you through, you don't want to run out of pan water. When the time is up you can let it decompress naturally and don't open it until the pressure button releases, and the pressure cooker can be comfortably touched. Or you can do a quick compression under cold running water until the pressure button releases. The jars will be hot when you pull them out. Set them on a towel to finish cooling - usually I do this overnight. The lids will seal. You can put in the 'fridge and the fats/cannabis will usually solidify at the top of the water. Then you open them and remove the water, remelt, strain, and re-jar, and place in the freezer--I don't usually re-seal the jars. I usually make a concentrate for making salves, but don't have any problem just sticking some canna coconut oil/butter under my tongue if I want. I can't tell you the strength of it, because I never get it tested. Re placing flats on the jars, some people feel this helps to capture the more volatile terpenes. I don't know, though. If the air is being forced out of the jar, it seems some volatiles would be expressed with it. Hope that helps everyone.


----------

